# Red Pepper Butter



## crewsk (Sep 17, 2004)

Red Pepper Butter
1/3C. butter, softened
1/4C. finely chopped red bell pepper
3/4tsp. seasoned salt
1/4-1/2tsp. ground red pepper
Mix all well & shape into 4(2 inch) rounds on waxed paper. Chill 1 hour or until firm. Great on steaks!


----------



## MJ (Nov 21, 2004)

That looks very good Crewsk


----------

